# bachmann warranty results



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Just thought I drop a line about my experience with Bachmann's warranty and it's success.
I just got a call from Bachmann and they are going to replace my old UP mikado (the lousy one that's not prototypical) that I bought back in the early nineties that had a side rod problem with a 4-8-4 northern (SP) so that's pretty good (I was expecting a cheap diesel) for 15$ and my old mike. The lady also said I could send in a messed up northern I bought at a train show for 10$ and for 15$ and they would replace or repair it also. The whole process took about 3 weeks. I'm a happy camper.

take care
Richard


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I continue to hear great things about Bachmann's excellent and fair mechanical service.


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree. I've heard that they were sending GP40s to replace almost anything sent in
so to get a better steamer (than the lousy mike) from their basic line was gratifying.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

A couple of years ago, I had a Bachman J-Class 4-8-4 NW steam engine whose smoke unit went south. I sent it to Bachman and got it back in about two weeks. But, they had forgotten to replace a screw that held the boiler to the frame. I called back, explained the situation and gave them the work order number from the previous repair. In less than a week I had a new screw, however, it was attached to a brand new engine!!! What the......?

So, I called again. I explained the situation AGAIN. The lady on the other end, put me on hold. When she came back on she said she was sorry for the inconvenience and they would get the missing screw in the mail that day........and I could keep the other engine for my trouble. Screw showed up in the mailbox in two days. Happy? I was STOKED!!!! And just by chance, the new loco had a different road number(610) than my original(611). I now have passing passenger trains. It's all good. 

Maybe I should have complained that now, having two J Class engines, I'd have to shell out the cash for passenger cars. Ya think they would have sent me a set of Spectrum NW Heavyweights for the new engine or would I have been asking too much?

There are many GOOD players out there. Athearn has been more than cordial when I've had cars missing parts. And Rivarossi much the same when I've had problems with their products. Though that experience was a bit cumbersome. At that time, Golf Hobbies in Cincinnati was their stateside warranty partner. They have since gone out of business. Walthers replaced an order for three engines that were damaged in transit. They didn't want the damaged product back(I set pictures showing the damage and the box) and I got to part out the damaged engines. I actually was able to repair them by buying non-running engines for a pittance at train shows. 

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Anybody can sell a product the first time. The thing that distinguishes businesses and keeps the good guys at the top is how they treat their customers and respond to queries on that 2nd product sold and thereafter.

:thumbsup: on your Bachmann experience ... thanks for sharing the news with the rest of us!

TJ


----------



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

I received my Northern (brand spanking new - still sealed in its case) this afternoon and it runs smoothly and without a hitch. Thanks Bachman[


----------

